# propane tank boom



## cda (Dec 18, 2012)

Investigators believe vehicle hitting propane tank led to explosion at Amherst Co. shopping center - wdbj7.com


----------



## jar546 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bollards?

required?


----------



## DRP (Dec 19, 2012)

That's 3 in about as many years within 100 mile radius of here. Locally bollards were checked or retrofitted after an unprotected tank killed the occupant of the car and destroyed a building... right in front of the fire dept. The next day I noticed the tank behind the local watering hole was unprotected.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 19, 2012)

So who requires mechanical permits for propane storage tank and connection installation;

On another note: after refusing to pay my propane provide 4.99 / gal for the laast delivery they today removed my (their) regulator.

without a permit? they could have locked it; I'm have my local BO issue a violation tomorrow and the new provider drops off tank

(permit in place) 100 gals at 2.99 ea and annual contract at 3.49/ gal thereafter. damn thieves can freeze waitng for me to pay.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 19, 2012)

Most of Amherst shopping center closed after Monday fire - NewsAdvance.com : Local News

Must see video explosion

Francis


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 20, 2012)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> So who requires mechanical permits for propane storage tank and connection installation; On another note: after refusing to pay my propane provide 4.99 / gal for the laast delivery they today removed my (their) regulator.
> 
> without a permit? they could have locked it; I'm have my local BO issue a violation tomorrow and the new provider drops off tank
> 
> (permit in place) 100 gals at 2.99 ea and annual contract at 3.49/ gal thereafter. damn thieves can freeze waitng for me to pay.


Paid $1.84 3 weeks ago for 800 gallons. That price is based on 200 gallon minimum otherwise it is .50 cents a gallon more..

$4.99 is robbery


----------



## Mac (Dec 20, 2012)

"So who requires mechanical permits for propane storage tank and connection installation;"

401.2 Liquefied petroleum gas storage. The storage system for liquefied petroleum gas shall be designed and installed in accordance with the Fire Code of New York State and NFPA 58.

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Frank (Dec 20, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Paid $1.84 3 weeks ago for 800 gallons. That price is based on 200 gallon minimum otherwise it is .50 cents a gallon more.. $4.99 is robbery


Hence the periodic propane association proposed fire code change to say you cannot fill some one else's tank.

F217–09/10

3806.1

Proponent: Bruce Swiecicki, National Propane Gas Association

Revise as follows:

3806.1 Attendants. Dispensing of LP-gas shall be performed by a qualified attendant. A container installed on site

shall only be filled by its owner or with the owner’s authorization.

Reason: The purpose of the proposed change is to require LP-gas containers to be filled only by the owner of the container or with the owner’s

permission. Prior to filling a stationary propane container (one that is installed on site), the container and system must undergo a visual inspection to

ensure they are suitable for continued service. It is common practice in the propane industry for ASME stationary containers to be leased to

customers, rather than sold to the customer. Because the propane marketer that owns the container is responsible for ensuring that it is in suitable

condition and safe to be continued in service, the proposed change will have a positive impact on the safe operation of stationary LP-gas systems.

From the earliest days of the compressed gas industry, a fundamental safety principle has been that cylinders may only be filled by the owner

or his designee. This industry safety requirement is predicated on the belief that only the owner knows how the container has been used or how it

will be used and is, therefore, accountable. Accountability is very important for safety. Accountability underpins industry practices, industry

standards, and state and federal laws and regulations, as will be demonstrated in this substantiation for the proposed change to the IFC.

From time to time, questions have arisen regarding this principle, asking whether such a restriction is necessary for safety, or whether it

constrains consumer choice. For example, in 1991 the Utah Attorney General issued a legal opinion that such a rule of the state propane regulatory

authority was a violation of the antitrust laws. However, the Utah Attorney General’s opinion was overturned when a U.S. District Court declared that

there was no antitrust violation. In addition, earlier in 1992, the Utah state legislature amended the Utah state propane law to add a specific

container law prohibition into the statutes so as to avoid any future challenges.


----------



## DRP (Dec 20, 2012)

So the propane company is accepting liability in these cases when they have filled one of their tanks?


----------

